

Let Regexes Write Your Code For You - cammsaul
http://www.camsaul.com/2013/03/let-regexes-write-your-code-for-you/

======
vgrichina
It is so much better idea to use meta-programming to solve this problem –
[https://github.com/excilys/androidannotations/wiki/Injecting...](https://github.com/excilys/androidannotations/wiki/Injecting-
Views)

~~~
MaulingMonkey
This. I don't mind writing this code from a mechanical perspective (copy,
paste, and a few single-token replacements per line) nearly as much as I mind
reading, debugging, and being forced to rewrite this kind of nauseatingly
boilerplate code.

Ironically, my most recent use of regexps has been finding such boilerplate
and simplifying it by using newer, cleaner APIs so I can remove the old
terrible ones. Let Regexes _Delete_ that code for you.

------
beatgammit
Is this new or novel? I do this all the time with VIM regexes...

~~~
LukeShu
But you and I use real editors (I use Emacs). Users of these silly IDEs aren't
used to their editor making their life easier.

